
Why I Don't Recommend Scrypt (2014) - voctor
https://blog.ircmaxell.com/2014/03/why-i-dont-recommend-scrypt.html
======
jandrese
What kind of threat model are you operating under where a 72 character
password is insufficient?

Even if your password consists entirely of lowercase ASCII letters that's
still 7.5E101 possible combinations. 20 orders of magnitude more than the
number of atoms in the observable universe.

